# First Time Smoking Quail



## akeisler (Mar 4, 2017)

Brined them overnight in apple juice, water, salt, and brown sugar. Rinsed and dried them, sprinkled on some Jeffs rub, and wrapped them in bacon. They'll hit the smoker this afternoon. Never smoked quail before, but I have to think anything wrapped in bacon will be good, right?













IMG_0149.JPG



__ akeisler
__ Mar 4, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 4, 2017)

Bacon makes everything better! I love quail, these should be good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing how these turn out!

They look good already!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 4, 2017)

Smoked quail is very good and the bacon will put them over the top!

It's been a long time since I've had any though, the quail in Texas have all but disappeared. 

Looking forward to the finished pics.


----------



## akeisler (Mar 11, 2017)

The finished product. I cooked them a little too long, but they were still awesome!













IMG_0150.JPG



__ akeisler
__ Mar 11, 2017


----------

